# Is this even possible?



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

So I'm heading out of state for college this year, and MIGHT take my horse with me. It's my first time living out of state, so my dad wanted to come to see me off (but really he wants to make a way so that he gets to drive back across the country on his motorcycle). We were planning on just putting the motorcycle on the bed of my truck, but if we take my horse that may be a bit much on the bed I think.

Okay so my question.... would it be possible to trailer a horse AND a motorcycle? In a slant or straight load. I'd imagine if it was a slant load I would put the motorcycle in first and then the horse (and put on shipping boots). If it matters it would be a six hour drive, my horse is a GREAT trailer-er (word?) and the motorcycle isn't that big.

If it IS possible this may be leverage to get my dad to help me buy a trailer  (after buying my truck my wallets hurting haha) he REALLY wants to bring his motorcycle along.

Thanks, and sorry is this an obviously dumb question. Figured maybe somebody had done something like this before.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Actually I did the exact thing. I had a 3 horse slant and while I was on a weekend trail ride, I came across a deal on a motorcycle and bought it. I had to rig it in my trailer along with my horse. We made it home OK but I worried more about the bike then the horse.

I had an F350 at the time so the truck was no problem.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Actually I did the exact thing. I had a 3 horse slant and while I was on a weekend trail ride, I came across a deal on a motorcycle and bought it. I had to rig it in my trailer along with my horse. We made it home OK but I worried more about the bike then the horse.
> 
> I had an F350 at the time so the truck was no problem.


Hmm I have a GMC 1500 which according to the owners manual, with the right rigging (weight distributing) can haul up to 12,000 pounds (which surprised me!). But for going such a long distance I don't want to push it, so I think I want to stay around 5-6,000 pounds total between the horse, trailer and motorcycle so I have room for my own stuff without stressing my truck.

SO with that in mind that I only have a half-ton, I think I want to stay with a 2 horse slant or straight load. I didn't even think about the motorcycle though, I was more concerned about the horse  I'm sure my dad might be worried about his motorcycle getting some horse poo/pee on it LOL!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I was more concerned about securing the bike, not the manure. I worried that the bike would slip and fall or that the ties we used would rub the paint. My horse could care less.

As for the truck/trailer combo, are you thinking bumper pull or GN? Either way it should be fine.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> I was more concerned about securing the bike, not the manure. I worried that the bike would slip and fall or that the ties we used would rub the paint. My horse could care less.
> 
> As for the truck/trailer combo, are you thinking bumper pull or GN? Either way it should be fine.


I didn't think I could do a GN with my truck- it has a shortish bed. I would if it were possible though, easier towing. So I think I'm looking at a bumper pull.

How did you secure your bike? Did you have to cover it to prevent covering? Maybe something like an old comforter... hmm. Do you think I could do this with either a slant load or a bumper pull (2 horse so the horse would be right next to the motorcycle) My horse is a big guy, so I think I'm leaning towards a slant load.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I used a lot of tie downs. Since I had a wood floor, I was able to bolt a few eye screws that allowed me to tie the bike down very well. I covered it with an old tarp just to keep dust off it.

Although I had a GN at the time, I don't see why a BP couldn't do it. A short bed truck has less length and so I would definitely put on an equalizing hitch.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Would the bike fit in a BP? I know our tour bike is pretty wide with the saddle bags etc. Most BP are 7ft wide. Your truck even with a short bed can pull a gn. I have a short bed.I did add a hitch extender and have no issues at all. My first gn was a 2h straight load w/4ft dr and I pulled it with a 1/2 ton...


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Mingiz said:


> Would the bike fit in a BP? I know our tour bike is pretty wide with the saddle bags etc. Most BP are 7ft wide. Your truck even with a short bed can pull a gn. I have a short bed.I did add a hitch extender and have no issues at all. My first gn was a 2h straight load w/4ft dr and I pulled it with a 1/2 ton...


Really! How much is a hitch extender? Can I still haul as much weight wise?


----------

